# Idolomantis diabolica experience



## steveo (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi, To all i have Idolomantis diabolica two pairs arriving in the next week or so. To the people who have them or kept them ID like to hear your experience

Posts: 3

Joined: Sat May 08, 2010 1:27 pm

Private message


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jun 1, 2010)

steveo said:


> Hi, To all i have Idolomantis diabolica two pairs arriving in the next week or so. To the people who have them or kept them ID like to hear your experience
> 
> Posts: 3
> 
> ...


Very easy species to keep. Breeding them is something I have yet to experience due to my nymphs' age.

They're a very hardy species and eat well!

I keep mine in livemonarch.com's butterfly net cages.

L1-L3 eat house flies.

L3+ eat blue bottle flies

Idolos are a large species and are great eaters with big appetites! They LOVE manduca sexta.

I just fed my L7 Idolo a hawkmoth the other day! It was a sight to see! Manduca sexta are very large moths and my Idolo took him down no problem! lol.

My Idolo's temperature:

Day time temperature - Ranges between 85-93 degrees

Night time temperature - Ranges between 72-76 degrees

Humidity is most likley always in the 40% range since I keep them in the same room as my chameleons, (The chameleons' living plants inside of their screen cages get misted throughout the day).

The Idolos have a night light since my Furcifer Pardalis (Panther chameleons) like it lower at night. (66-69 degrees for the chameleons).

I mist the Idolo's cages once a day, VERY light misting.

I am not sure if you have the room? But I keep mine in individual cages once they're L4.

Are you receiving sub-adult/adult pairs for future breeding? Or...?


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2010)

My care is nearly the same as Brians. I don't use any lights or heat on them at night. I mist them lightly morning and evening. So far at L4 I am still keeping four at a time in a livemonarch small net cage. They are about to molt to L5 at which time I will likely keep two to a cage. So far a very easy species.


----------



## steveo (Jun 1, 2010)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> Very easy species to keep. Breeding them is something I have yet to experience due to my nymphs' age.
> 
> They're a very hardy species and eat well!
> 
> ...


Hi, Brian nice to talk the info you have given me is greatly appreciated thanks for taking the time as for them big bugs you have over their not so lucky in the UK ie Manduca sexta. The mantis that are due to arrive are coming from poland at stage L4 two males and two females and fingers crossed breed from them your point about keeping them separate from L4 is that through not taking a chance .what temperature is it over there because its just tickled me with you saying there hardy 85-93 do you no what it takes to get that heat hear all glass tanks hear.take it easy.ps all my tanks are filled with orchids wich i allso keep


----------



## revmdn (Jun 1, 2010)

I would not use glass, as they cant grip sooth surfaces as well. Unless you put some sort of mesh covering the glass. But yes, mine eat well, and so far fairly easy to raise. Although, I must say they are not life changing, or mystic or even as entertaining as some fellow boardies have suggested.  But they are really cool.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 1, 2010)

Where do you get the "manduca sexta" Bryan??

I got some Idolos too, but one female didn´t want to eat so I first tried cutting a cricket so She ate the fluids at first and then the hole cricket. She still doesn´t eat as the others but I have to hand feed her. The temp at my home is 82°F, at day is it not warm enough?

Saludos

Arturo


----------



## revmdn (Jun 1, 2010)

Try a little honey.


----------



## steveo (Jun 1, 2010)

revmdn said:


> I would not use glass, as they cant grip sooth surfaces as well. Unless you put some sort of mesh covering the glass. But yes, mine eat well, and so far fairly easy to raise. Although, I must say they are not life changing, or mystic or even as entertaining as some fellow boardies have suggested.  But they are really cool.


yes i no what you are saying my glass tanks are fully planted plenty of places to shed the tops of the tanks are stainless steel mesh .


----------



## steveo (Jun 1, 2010)

Rick said:


> My care is nearly the same as Brians. I don't use any lights or heat on them at night. I mist them lightly morning and evening. So far at L4 I am still keeping four at a time in a livemonarch small net cage. They are about to molt to L5 at which time I will likely keep two to a cage. So far a very easy species.


Hi, Rick you are saying you don't use heat or lights at night i take it that the temperature docent drop below the 80zz hear in the uk brass monkey weather ye no what I'm saying we don't have that luxury you say you are going to keep two to a cage is that for the duration i was thinking about putting two to a tank but in the back of me mind cannibalism .


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jun 1, 2010)

I breed manduca sextra AKA hawkmoths, my chameleons love goliath hornworms and I sell them to some of my friends that keep chameleons.

As for the net cages, those rule over tank. Tanks are heavy and too much of everything.

People all over ebay sell butterfly net cages, look it up and get some to save time, money, and effort.

If you have a closet or a cabinet, those work best for keeping temperatures stable.

If your house is in the 50-60 degrees at night temperatures, or however cold it really is? A 75 watt bulb is best at night. I like using the moonlights. They appear purple and are cool looking.

It is best to invest in a temp. gadge.

If you're not impressed with Idolo as most are on here, wait until you see your nymphs change to adult! They'll color up over 10 days' time and the colors are seriously beautiful.


----------



## steveo (Jun 1, 2010)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> I breed manduca sextra AKA hawkmoths, my chameleons love goliath hornworms and I sell them to some of my friends that keep chameleons.
> 
> As for the net cages, those rule over tank. Tanks are heavy and too much of everything.
> 
> ...


I do have a temp gage a 25 wat heat mat a100Wat ceramic heat bulb plus lights this is what it takes hear iv looked at nets no good hear all my tanks are in lets call it the insect room measuring 10 foot by 10 consisting of 11 tanks plus live food tubs .I like the sound of your hawk moths what are the Chance's


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Although, I must say they are not life changing, or mystic or even as entertaining as some fellow boardies have suggested.  But they are really cool.


Ha ha. I was going to say the same thing. I like em but I was expecting magic or something to happen by the way a few people talked.



steveo said:


> Hi, Rick you are saying you don't use heat or lights at night i take it that the temperature docent drop below the 80zz hear in the uk brass monkey weather ye no what I'm saying we don't have that luxury you say you are going to keep two to a cage is that for the duration i was thinking about putting two to a tank but in the back of me mind cannibalism .


My night temps are in the mid to high 70's F. ALl of my mantids are within an enclosed shelf unit that is heated by a heat lamp that is over some reptiles. The heat is trapped inside.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2010)

revmdn said:


> .......Although, I must say they are not life changing, or mystic or even as entertaining as some fellow boardies have suggested.  But they are really cool.


 Haha! Cool, yes. Life changing? neh.... if it did i must have some kind of idolo fetish :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jun 4, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Haha! Cool, yes. Life changing? neh.... if it did i must have some kind of idolo fetish :lol:


Idolo fetish would be new to me, but maybe not the weirdest I've herd of :lol:


----------



## thorhack (Aug 9, 2010)

If anyone has any ooths or nymphs of this species I'd really like some, I'd pay you some cash monies ^^


----------



## naeff002 (Aug 9, 2010)

How many nimfs come out of 1 ooth


----------



## myles (Aug 9, 2010)

frey has idlos , hi steve im in dublin myself so i get ya with *room temperature* lol


----------



## massaman (Aug 9, 2010)

everyone is into this species but as for me I am not sure!


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2010)

Had my first adult molt yesterday.


----------

